
Cloudflare's proxy violates HTTP/1.1, and they don't care - lovasoa
https://community.cloudflare.com/t/incorrect-caching-of-dynamic-resources/170977
======
ckdarby
Nothing to really see in these forum posts aside from at best what I can
gather is, I'm right, your wrong and you should be thanking me for pointing
this out.

Poster made their valid point about vary headers & Cloudflare responded
stating it isn't a bug and it is their intended behavior.

Forum poster continues along the lines of, "I want to use this service but
this service needs to conform to the specification and nothing less."

They're not matching the specification, they're aware and they admit it. Move
providers if you require this or run your own.

------
wolfgang42
I don’t recall where I read this but as I understand it Cloudflare ignores
Vary: User-Agent because (when exposed to the general public) it’s effectively
the same as “never cache this page,” due to the wide variety of user agents
and the amount of detail they pack into their user-agent string.

It’s basically a very big hammer that (a) would massively increase the load on
both Cloudflare’s cache and the backing server, and (b) almost never does what
the server owner actually wants (which is usually “send a different variant on
this page to IE users”).

------
baggy_trough
Vary is a basic header. That is a little surprising.

------
phillipseamore
Very understandable for a CDN. You can use page rules to disable caching on
various levels (even in the free tier, just with limitations).

